

URI canonicalization with an X-Canonical-URI HTTP header - genieyclo
http://sebastians-pamphlets.com/x-canonical-uri-http-header/

======
vitovito
Not sure if the author's comment form will eat my reply or not, but you should
already be able to use the existing LINK header, as the idea of a canonical
URL was created using a LINK element.

The spec for the LINK header is still a draft
([http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-nottingham-http-link-
header...](http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-nottingham-http-link-header-06)),
but it's been around since before HTTP/1.1.

e.g. the current page is the canonical URL:

    
    
       Link: <>; rel=canonical
    

e.g. some other page is the canonical URL:

    
    
       Link: <http://foo.example/bar>; rel="canonical"

~~~
SebastianX
Thanks for the suggestion Vitorio, I've edited your comment
([http://sebastians-pamphlets.com/x-canonical-uri-http-
header/...](http://sebastians-pamphlets.com/x-canonical-uri-http-
header/#comment-2089)). HTML entities work w/ most comment forms.

